# Lathe pen press



## sbwertz (Dec 19, 2018)

Has anyone used the lathe pen press from Craft Supplies?  I have three blind turners just getting started with lathes at home, and it looks like it would be  a great fit for them.  It gives much better control than a lever operated pen press.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/...e-Assembly-Tool?term=pen+press&term=pen press


----------



## WriteON (Dec 19, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> Has anyone used the lathe pen press from Craft Supplies?  I have three blind turners just getting started with lathes at home, and it looks like it would be  a great fit for them.  It gives much better control than a lever operated pen press.
> 
> https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/...e-Assembly-Tool?term=pen+press&term=pen press



I would go for it. I use the PSI 2 piece set up. Same principle. Easier & substantially cheaper.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks, Frank.  The PSI one looks like it would do just as well for half the price.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 19, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> Thanks, Frank.  The PSI one looks like it would do just as well for half the price.



There are small magnets in the center. You’ll want to glue them in place. They tend to come loose and attach to the head and tail stock. You’ll understand when you see it. I’m sorry I did not buy these before getting the lever presses. Simple. Cheap. Effective.


----------



## magpens (Dec 20, 2018)

If you are careful, you can do the pressing on a lathe without buying anything.
All you need is a couple of 1/2" Alumilite "dowel stubs" and a tailstock chuck that will take the 1/2" size. . You could even get by with 3/8". . I use such dowel stubs. . Just make sure that the ends are squared to the axis. . I use Alumilite because it is less likely to chip under pressure, but you can use PR if you are careful. . You could even use hardwood or brass. . I don't see the need for anything but squared flat ends ... but I am not blind, so that may be a factor for those less fortunate than me ! . The key is to keep the pressure points at the center of the stubs.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 20, 2018)

I have the one from CSUSA and love it. The nice thing about the pin that goes in one of the pieces is the diameter is the size of a pen mandrel. This allows you to slide a bushing over it which gives more support when pressing the parts in as well as automatically centering the barrel. Simple but clever, and might be enough of an advantage for your blind turners to justify the higher cost.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 20, 2018)

TattooedTurner said:


> I have the one from CSUSA and love it. The nice thing about the pin that goes in one of the pieces is the diameter is the size of a pen mandrel. This allows you to slide a bushing over it which gives more support when pressing the parts in as well as automatically centering the barrel. Simple but clever, and might be enough of an advantage for your blind turners to justify the higher cost.



Thanks, that is a good point.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 22, 2018)

They are my favorite ones to use. I have about 4 different pen presses. I feel that I have the most control over the assembly with these. 
Try the CSUSA ones; I will send you the funds via PP. My treat. Then you can compare them. If you accept my offer, send me the amount with tax and shipping of cost and I will send you the funds for a set.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 22, 2018)

TonyL said:


> They are my favorite ones to use. I have about 4 different pen presses. I feel that I have the most control over the assembly with these.
> Try the CSUSA ones; I will send you the funds via PP. My treat. Then you can compare them. If you accept my offer, send me the amount with tax and shipping of cost and I will send you the funds for a set.



I love this community.  Just sayin'.  
earl


----------



## turncrazy43 (Dec 22, 2018)

I have used the CSUSA set now for sometime. Bought them when they were $14 a set. They work great and I have put together several hundred pens with the same set. Agree they are much more controllable than the regular pen presses.
Tony, thanks for stepping up on this one.
Turncrazy43


----------



## KenB259 (Dec 22, 2018)

I have them, they work great. Love the fact that bushings you use for turning the pen fit on them keeping everything aligned. Nothing to wear out they should last forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 22, 2018)

TonyL said:


> They are my favorite ones to use. I have about 4 different pen presses. I feel that I have the most control over the assembly with these.
> Try the CSUSA ones; I will send you the funds via PP. My treat. Then you can compare them. If you accept my offer, send me the amount with tax and shipping of cost and I will send you the funds for a set.




Tony, I am forever amazed and grateful for the generosity of the members of IAP. I'll PM you.

Thank you so much for your generous offer.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 22, 2018)

greenacres2 said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > They are my favorite ones to use. I have about 4 different pen presses. I feel that I have the most control over the assembly with these.
> ...



Me too!!!!


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 22, 2018)

TonyL said:


> They are my favorite ones to use. I have about 4 different pen presses. I feel that I have the most control over the assembly with these.
> Try the CSUSA ones; I will send you the funds via PP. My treat. Then you can compare them. If you accept my offer, send me the amount with tax and shipping of cost and I will send you the funds for a set.


 
Sharon, You said 3 turners with lathes at home? I'll match Tony's offer for another one. Any takers for number 3?


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 22, 2018)

Mr Vic said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > They are my favorite ones to use. I have about 4 different pen presses. I feel that I have the most control over the assembly with these.
> ...



I don't know what to say.  These turners will be more than grateful!  My husband is currently making handles for carbide tools for them.  I already ordered the cutters.  They were able to get the 3 piece pen turning set from  Peachtree (small spindle gouge, parting tool, and half inch skew) that usually sells for 39 dollars for fifteen during black friday.  I just got each of them one of those 20 dollar chucks.  

The owner of Taig tools gave me some scrap bar stock for Jack to make the tools, and I will make handles for them.

If someone  can tell me  how, I'll post some videos of my turners.  

I am so incredibly proud of them!  


A huge thank you from me and my turners.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 23, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > Tony, I am forever amazed and grateful for the generosity of the members of IAP. I'll PM you.
> ...


----------



## TonyL (Dec 23, 2018)

Sharon..PM sent last night..simply tell me how to pay you. Thank you. Have a great one!


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks to the generosity of IAP members, we now have pen presses for all our new home turners.

Thank you all so much.  You have no idea how much this means to these turners.  Especially Manny, who is totally blind, and just got his own lathe.  The others have SOME vision, if not much, but Manny is completely blind.  I have some videos of them, but have no idea how to post a video on the forum.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all of you at IAP from all of us at ACBVI.  Santa is alive and well and he turns Pens.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## sbwertz (Dec 28, 2018)

The pen presses all arrived today!  With the funds you donated, I bought three pen presses from CSUSA.  There was a little left over because the shipping was less than I thought it would be so I applied it to the jacobs chucks I bought to go with the 4 jaw chucks I bought from Taig.  Woodchipper also sent a Woodcraft version, which we will use at the center instead of the lever press we have been struggling with.  It is very hard for them to control.  Thanks to you all, my turners will have a very happy new year indeed.

So they will have pen presses, chucks and jacobs chucks for drilling on the lathe, and a set of carbide tools my husband and I made them.  I'm putting together some pen kits and bushings I have in my shop.  I don't turn slims much anymore, and I have a bunch I can divide among them.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 28, 2018)

The jacob's chucks just arrived too....and I made a small mistake!  I should have read the listing a little more closely.  These are 3/4" chucks!  They are BIG.  Not really a problem, but a bit of a shock!  I may swap two of them out for the half inch ones on the two drill presses.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 28, 2018)

Way to go! Again, you are doing the work for others that I cannot do. Happy to help (please remember that if other needs come to light). Tell me some kits that they use. I may have extra TBC bushings that I can send you. I also have dozens of refills that I usually donate to others here. I would be happy to send your way. My mom (now 75) used to volunteer at the Queens Lighthouse teaching folks to type and dance. Mu parents attended many of their galas together.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 28, 2018)

PM sent, Tony


----------



## WriteON (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello SBW. Yesterday I sent a small variety of chisels...they need a little sharpening and should provide good service. I hope they help.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 29, 2018)

WriteON said:


> Hello SBW. Yesterday I sent a small variety of chisels...they need a little sharpening and should provide good service. I hope they help.



Thank you so much Frank.  I'm sure they will get plenty of use.

Sharon and the ACBVI turners.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 29, 2018)

Small variety of chisels indeed.  There were 11 tools in that box, Frank! Thank you so much.  One question.  One of the small skews looks like it might be carbide? I just need to know because it requires a CBN wheel to sharpen if it is.  I have CBN wheels here at home, so it isn't a problem, but I don't want to give it to someone who can't sharpen it.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 29, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> One question.  One of the small skews looks like it might be carbide?



I honestly do not know if it is or isn't. Can you post a close up and maybe someone can help identify it.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 29, 2018)

I'll take a picture tomorrow, but it looks like the skew out of this set

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCPM3CAR.html


----------



## WriteON (Dec 29, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> I'll take a picture tomorrow, but it looks like the skew out of this set
> 
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCPM3CAR.html



That particular Skew is carbide. Yes it's from that set.  I do not remember everything I sent as I gathered what I have not been using.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 30, 2018)

Great.  Thank you.  I have CBN wheels, so I won't have a problem sharpening it.  They stay sharp for so long, that I will be able to use it at the center and just bring it home from time to time to sharpen, honing it on a diamond hone as needed at the center.


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  That is from my three turners.  I gave them the loot I collected over the holidays.  A 4jaw chuck from Taig, a Jacob's chuck for drilling on the lathe, the pen press for the lathe, and a 15mm carbide roughing tool my husband made each of them.  (He is also making them a 12mm round carbide finishing tool, but the inserts are coming by passenger pigeon from China and won't be here for several weeks.  

The turning tools were also a big hit.  I kept the scraper and the carbide skew for the center...the skew because I can sharpen it with my CBN wheels, and the scraper because we don't have one!  The rest I divided among them.  Came out with one extra parting tool, and one extra small skew.  We can use them at the center. 

I cut and drilled blanks for the handles for the carbide tool and each of them turned their own handle today.  Happy campers.

 Thank you all for helping us, and thank you to mredburn for telling us about the 4 jaw chucks.


----------

